
Ask HN: Looking for low cost ways to compile an iphone app - robertAngst
I asked this question on reddit, and the response was to buy the 2,000 dollar computer that I would only be using to compile an iphone app.<p>Given the cost, I&#x27;ve considered borrowing a friends computer for a few days&#x2F;week to compile a react native iphone app to save myself from having to buy an Apple product.<p>Anyone have ideas?
======
dddddaviddddd
Rent a Mac or install macOS in a VM? [https://codewithchris.com/xcode-for-
windows/](https://codewithchris.com/xcode-for-windows/)

------
cimmanom
Buy a secondhand Mac Mini for a couple hundred, and deal with the slower
compile time? And then maybe sell the hardware if you don’t intend to ever
have to recompile.

------
akhatri_aus
Use buddybuild/nevercode

